# وصار لي كانوا خيفانين منو ...



## Zuccherro

مرحبا
كيف نقول هذه الجملة بالفصحة؟


----------



## إسكندراني

وحدث الّذي كانوا يخافون منه


----------



## Zuccherro

هل يوجد عبارة عربية تعبر عن هذه الجملة بطريقة أخرى؟


----------



## team leader

Zuccherro said:


> هل يوجد عبارة عربية تعبر عن هذه الجملة بطريقة أخرى؟


وحدث ما كنا نخشى منه


----------



## Zuccherro

وهناك وقع/ حدث/تحقق ما كانوا يخشون حدوثه ؛)
شكرا جزيلا على المساعدة!


----------

